# PAISAJES CUSCO



## halqo (May 19, 2008)

* Cumbre en el Ausangate 6372 m. - Cusco.*
















*El apu salkantay*








































*coylloritti*
















*Quillabamba-CUSCO*
















*Espinar-CUSCO*
















*Ollantaytambo-CUSCO*
















Pisac-CUSCO








*Anta-CUSCO*








*Chinchero-CUSCO*








Valle sagrado-CUSCO/Pachatusan








*CUSCO*
























*VILCABAMBA-CUSCO*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonitos paisajes. A veces uno se olvida que Cusco también es más que MachuPicchu.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Que bonitos paisajes, el Valle Sagrado se ve extenso con buenas áreas agrícolas, no en vano esa zona fue escogida por los Incas.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

es muy hermosooo


----------

